# Getting rid of birds



## Jonent2 (Jun 17, 2003)

How do I get rid of a small flock of pigeons ? They are feeding in the neighbors back yard and hanging out on the telephone lines craping all over the place. PLEASE HELP as they are a big problem.
Is there some kind of way to scare them off so they do not come back ?


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

Why would you want to get rid of them?Extermination is CRUEL!But some methods ive heard of are freindly to.Some more members will be by.


----------



## Jonent2 (Jun 17, 2003)

All I said was I wanted to get rid of them, I do not see anything cruel in that.I am looking for a friendly way to do this.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello & Welcome to Pigeons.com
You mention the pigeons are feeding in your neighbors back lawn. Generally, if a flock of pigeons are feeding in one area, on a regular basis, food is being offered to them. Have you discussed this situation with your neighbor?

Do the telephone lines run across your property, causing a problem with 'bird' (in general) droppings? 
I'm just trying to get an idea of the layout of the problem.
Cindy


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

I know its just that some people resort to extermanating and I said there are friendleir ways.Yes youre neighbour is probably feeding them.If you want this method might work.You could trap them if its only a small flock.How many?Do you ever watch cartoons where theres a cage and a door is being held open by a stick atatched to string.Do that but put some food in to atract them and once you have all of them rounded up drive them far away and release them.But I mean REALLY far atleast 20 miles its amazing how some find there way home!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

If they are feeding on your neighbour's lawn then there must be food avaiable. Remove the food and the pigeons will go elsewhere.

Trapping and relocating the pigeons would be cuel and ineffective. Cruel because they are most likely nesting so one of the parents would be prevented from feeding their young. Ineffective because the food source woud attract more pigeons.

Can you clarify why you regard them as a serious problem if they are only a small flock and not on your property?

Cynthia


----------



## Jonent2 (Jun 17, 2003)

Pigeon droppings contain uric acid that actually eats into the surface it drops on. Painted surfaces, canvas awnings, signs and other similar surfaces pose the most risk. Dried bird droppings can contain many fungal and viral diseases that can represent a serious health problem.

SUCH AS:
Histoplasmosis, Encephalitis, Menigitis, and Salmonella are just a few of the common viral and bacterial diseases that have been associated with bird droppings. I do not want or need this near my children.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

It really isn't as bad as people say it is..

I have a balcony full of pigeons and they constantly pooping (Over the whole winter I had tons of poop out there from all of them, filled 1 whole black garbage bag in the spring after cleaning up) 

I've been watching these wonderful birds for over a year and I caught quite alot of sickly ones among them, I had some in the house for up to 4 months... Oh and I shouldn't forget my 2 pet birds in my room.









I don't have a very good immune system and thank God so far I haven't caught anything.

I wouldn't worry to much about it, Mostly the diseases pigeons carry are not transmittable to humans and only infect other pigeons.


Mary


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please don't worry on that score! Your children are far, far more at risk from catching diseases from their playmates and fellow humans than they are from the presence of pigeons! And even that risk is relatively small and not worth losing sleep over.

Human beings carry many more diseases that are transmittable to humans that pigeons do (typhoid, hepatitis, mumps, rubella, influenza, SARS, meningitis...the list goes on and on) and I understand that the effect of man's pollution of the atmosphere on paint and surfaces is far more damaging than that of mere pigeon poop!

Cynthia


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I agree that you don't need to worry as much as you think. My indoor pigeons had Paratyphoid (Salmonellas) from December to March without me knowing it. My son was helping to clean their cage at that time, and he does not wash up well.







No one in my family got sick from that and there wasn't one of us that didn't come in contact with their droppings. 

Although pigeons do get many diseases, there aren't many of them that transmit to humans. If you had a closed pigeon loft and went in it everyday, you could developed pigeon lung from the dust that sits in the clsoed area. Outdoors, the air is fresh and the feather dust will not accumulate, so no need to worry about pigeon lung. 

Julie


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

The illnesses you mentioned plus many you did not, are also in the soil all around you so I would suggest that you never allow your children outside ever again.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

With all due respect...
The general public has this misconception about pigeon 'droppings'. When one is asked to present case histories of 'pigeon diseases' being transmitted from pigeon to person, they can't. A person can't provide something that isn't there. 

Many members of this site deal with healthy, as well as ill & injured, pigeons on a daily basis, & have for many years. None, to my knowledge, have become ill due to 'pigeon diseases' or 'pigeon droppings'.

For what it's worth...
You might try speaking with your neighbor about this. Explain your concerns, ask them to please not feed the pigeons. 

As far as 'getting rid' of them, as Cynthia stated, if they aren't being fed, they will go elsewhere.

Pigeons have more common sense than people give them credit of having. They are not going to be 'cooing' at night, as this would certainly alert any nocturnal predator as to their whereabouts.

I do hope you are able to resolve this situation with your neighbor as the pigeons have done nothing to be punished for.
Cindy


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Amen! You can't believe everything you hear..most of the time it's from people who hate pigeons that will feed other people with these lies. These people are right in saying they are more susesptible to getting things from other humans than these pigeons.

I had a neighbor who felt this way. I fed the ferals twice a day for many years. The sickly ones would come to my patio for help. I too treated them, handled them, and they were in my house for sometimes months at at a time...no problems. Their droppings didn't do any damage around my house.
My advice: Let them be and give them a better chance at life than somewhere where no one will feed them. Observe them..they are quite fascinating birds. And change your way of thinking..have an open mind and get educated by the proper people.


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi;
Here is the statement from pigeopn vets. All disease's are in the ground. All birds carry most of the diseases you mentioned. As I said it is in the ground. Your kids can get it off your dog, cat or other animals in your household. It is called Zoonosis Disease's. You can however throw things at them while they are sitting on the wire you do not want them to sit on. I have nerf balls to keep my pigeons out of areas I do not want them in and they get the idea and stay away from those areas. I have about 500 pigeons. We have had them for 32 years and my husband has raised them for 52 years. We have caught nothing from them. We have however caught the flu, and other diseases from our human friends. I can attest to the fact you will catch nothing from them. 
Katie 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
POSITION STATEMENT

" The Association of Pigeon Veterinarians, after careful review of the documentation of the Avian Disease

Research Committee of the American Pigeon Fanciers` Council, and the implemented studies of the National Avian 

Disease Task Force for Pigeons and Doves, and consideration of the data from the United States Communicable

Disease Centre ( CDC ) , we do affirm and testify that to our knowledge, the raising, keeping and the exercising 

of pigeons and doves represents no more of a health hazard than the keeping of other communal or domestic pets."

Passed as a unanimous resolution of the Association of Pigeon Veterinarians at the second annual Avian 

Veterinary Symposium of the National Avian Disease Task Force for Pigeons and Doves. 


David Marx, DVM President Norman, Oklahoma
John Esposito, DVM Vice President El Paso, Texas

Roger Harlin, DVM Secretary Oklahoma City, Oklahoma

Kathy Fryar, DVM Treasurer Willis, Texas

Everett Bryant, DVM Recording Secretary Storrs, Connecticut


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

Great Info Katie! I will have to use that for future reference!


----------

